# How are IQ tests considered racially biased?



## buddhallah_the_christ (May 9, 2015)

I lived in California until 2009 and there was a law that African American students are not to be IQ tested from 1979. There is an effort to have this overturned, but the original plaintiffs are trying to keep the law in place. What types of questions would be considered racially biased? I've never taken an IQ test.


----------



## william the wie (May 9, 2015)

IQ tests are not  PC


----------



## Mac1958 (May 9, 2015)

So these people think that isolating and excusing people based on skin color is a good idea.

Your skin color is darker, so we're going to take it easy on you, we're going to set you aside.

You can't make this shit up.

American Blacks continue to be victimized by those who claim to "care".

.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (May 9, 2015)

A test in standard English is difficult for someone who can't read and only speaks Ebonics.


----------



## Mac1958 (May 9, 2015)

What if they're half black?

Do they have to take half the test?

Madness.

.


----------



## IanC (May 9, 2015)

It's not that the questions are racially biased but that the reasons for scoring low are racially different. A white child scoring IQ70 is often obviously retarded by some genetic condition or physical injury. A black child with an IQ70 is most often just at the low end of the standard black range. They show much fewer obvious signs of retardation other than doing poorly in school because they can't 'figure things out'.

Rather than affix a diagnosis of retardation it is considered more humane to ignore the problem and let them socially interact without a label.


----------



## S.J. (May 9, 2015)

Liberals don't want blacks IQ tested because if the rest of society knew they were capable of functioning on their own they might actually expect them to.  That would make it much harder to keep them under control and on the liberal plantation.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (May 9, 2015)

Not just racially biased. They're also culturally and socially biased.

And, from the posts by the mentally changed RWs on this board, one must conclude they are also politically biased. 

Line up all the straight whites on this board and every single one of us would see every single question differently. The proof is in the pudding. Read the posts. Its right there in front of you. 

And, as usual, the racist scum see what they want to see.


----------



## william the wie (May 9, 2015)

Yes indeed you do LN.


----------



## IanC (May 9, 2015)

IQ testing was invented by a progressive educator. It was also heralded as a tool to uplift underclass children because their talents could be recognized.

Likewise military and civic testing was conceived to reward merit and lessen the importance nepotism. Unfortunately there is genetic component present in all aptitude tests that make it impossible for racial equality in outcomes. On average, of course.


----------



## IanC (May 9, 2015)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Not just racially biased. They're also culturally and socially biased.
> 
> And, from the posts by the mentally changed RWs on this board, one must conclude they are also politically biased.
> 
> ...




Every IQ question is thoroughly analyzed. It is testing the same thing independent of race.


----------



## Donald Polish (May 9, 2015)

the problem with using some sort of "science" with IQ tests is any and al population trends are completely lost in the noise of individual results, and since IQ tests are used for individual results and not for population results any appeal to the population trends are likely motivated by racial bias.


----------



## TheOldSchool (May 9, 2015)

IQ tests are a terrible judgement of intelligence.  There are far too many factors involved in "intelligence."

IQ tests are fundamentally flawed and using them alone to measure intelligence is a fallacy study finds - Science - News - The Independent


----------



## IanC (May 10, 2015)

TheOldSchool said:


> IQ tests are a terrible judgement of intelligence.  There are far too many factors involved in "intelligence."
> 
> IQ tests are fundamentally flawed and using them alone to measure intelligence is a fallacy study finds - Science - News - The Independent




IQ tests are amazingly good at capturing intelligence. It is certainly true that other traits and characteristics are important to success but we cannot measure those with anything near the precision.

While the predictive power of IQ does need populations rather than individuals, the ability to know which populations can be trained for certain tasks is very important. That is why the military has kept testing in place. Their excursions into taking less than IQ90 individuals always turned out badly.


----------



## HenryBHough (May 10, 2015)

IQ tests generally are printed in black ink on white paper.  From the liberal perspective this is blatantly racist.  In order to make restitution IQ tests must, for 50 years, be printed only black paper with white printing.


----------



## SUPERMAN1929 (May 10, 2015)

It's simple. Liberals decided blacks are too stupid to take IQ tests so they just said they didn't have to instead of bringing them up to meet the standard.


----------



## IanC (May 10, 2015)

SUPERMAN1929 said:


> It's simple. Liberals decided blacks are too stupid to take IQ tests so they just said they didn't have to instead of bringing them up to meet the standard.




You cannot 'bring them up to standard'. That is the problem. Intelligence is there whether it is measured or not. Blaming IQ tests is like blaming the heat on thermometers.


----------



## SUPERMAN1929 (May 10, 2015)

IanC said:


> SUPERMAN1929 said:
> 
> 
> > It's simple. Liberals decided blacks are too stupid to take IQ tests so they just said they didn't have to instead of bringing them up to meet the standard.
> ...


It's just how the liberals attempts to hide facts from everyone that don't support their agenda as always.


----------



## Friends (May 12, 2015)

IQ tests are biased in favor of those with the innate ability to perform well in school and in jobs requiring intelligence. They accurately predict academic and economic success. Because Negroes tend to do poorly in school, and on any job requiring intelligence, IQ tests are biased against them.


----------



## Friends (May 12, 2015)

IQ is largely, if not almost entirely, determined by genes. IQ tests accurately predict success in school, on the job, and in life in general.

Unfortunately, the discussion of the critical importance of being born with a high IQ has been coerced. Those who know better know that it is dangerous to tell the truth. Consequently many people seem genuinely to believe that IQ tests measure nothing of importance, but the wealth of the parents. 

As our society and our technology become increasingly complex those with double digit IQ's will become increasingly useless. Those in the 99th percentile will become increasingly valuable.


----------



## Agit8r (May 12, 2015)

Supposed racial differences are really just regional differences.  A disproportionate part of the black population lives in the South, where the schools are shitty.  It isn't the tests that are racist, but the people who cite racial statistics as proof of something more significant.


----------



## ShootSpeeders (May 12, 2015)

buddhallah_the_christ said:


> I lived in California until 2009 and there was a law that African American students are not to be IQ tested from 1979. .



Is that true?  That's really hard to believe though i can see why blacks want such a law since they do poorly on all tests.  And it's NOT due to the test being culturally biased.  The fact that asians do as well as whites proves the tests are fair.


----------



## ShootSpeeders (May 12, 2015)

Agit8r said:


> Supposed racial differences are really just regional differences.  A disproportionate part of the black population lives in the South, where the schools are shitty.  It isn't the tests that are racist, but the people who cite racial statistics as proof of something more significant.



Then why is nearly all of africa stuck in the stone age.?  Fact is blacks are VERY mentally inferior and everybody knows it.


----------



## Agit8r (May 12, 2015)

ShootSpeeders said:


> Agit8r said:
> 
> 
> > Supposed racial differences are really just regional differences.  A disproportionate part of the black population lives in the South, where the schools are shitty.  It isn't the tests that are racist, but the people who cite racial statistics as proof of something more significant.
> ...



How do you fair on those tests?

Mensa Workout Mensa International


----------



## william the wie (May 12, 2015)

Friends said:


> IQ is largely, if not almost entirely, determined by genes. IQ tests accurately predict success in school, on the job, and in life in general.
> 
> Unfortunately, the discussion of the critical importance of being born with a high IQ has been coerced. Those who know better know that it is dangerous to tell the truth. Consequently many people seem genuinely to believe that IQ tests measure nothing of importance, but the wealth of the parents.
> 
> As our society and our technology become increasingly complex those with double digit IQ's will become increasingly useless. Those in the 99th percentile will become increasingly valuable.


You have omitted errors introduced by gender neutrality recomputation..


----------



## william the wie (May 12, 2015)

ShootSpeeders said:


> Agit8r said:
> 
> 
> > Supposed racial differences are really just regional differences.  A disproportionate part of the black population lives in the South, where the schools are shitty.  It isn't the tests that are racist, but the people who cite racial statistics as proof of something more significant.
> ...


 Wrong way around:

Africa is growing rapidly.

Slaves sold to whites in Africa were generally the losers in local wars and economies and were sold preferentially in Brazil, the West Indies,Spanish America and Anglo-America in that order. Black-Americans were the slaves nobody else wanted i. e. we got the bargain basement two for one sales.


----------



## squeeze berry (May 12, 2015)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Not just racially biased. They're also culturally and socially biased.
> 
> And, from the posts by the mentally changed RWs on this board, one must conclude they are also politically biased.
> 
> ...




be dis betta?

L'Quisha and D'Quan loot a store during a hate cracka riot.

Dey git 2 (two,too,to) TV sets and sell dem fo' 1 Benjamin ($100)

Crack sell for $100 a bag. How much crack can dey buy?

A. one bag
B. 1 bag


----------



## RKMBrown (May 12, 2015)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Not just racially biased. They're also culturally and socially biased.
> 
> And, from the posts by the mentally changed RWs on this board, one must conclude they are also politically biased.
> 
> ...


Yes, all tests are in a particular language.  As such, all tests are culturally and socially biased to the people who know the language that the test is written in. 

Give a kid that speaks english a test written in ebonics or spanglish and he's gonna score lower than he would on the same test written in english.

If you want your kids to do well on english tests, better teach them english.


----------



## ScienceRocks (May 12, 2015)

Because the truth sucks for blacks...Iq and college test support each other in explaining reality.


----------



## squeeze berry (May 12, 2015)

Matthew said:


> Because the truth sucks for blacks...Iq and college test support each other in explaining reality.


IQ gap, achievement gap, SAT gap, discipline gap, arrest rates, how much more proof do you need?


----------



## JQPublic1 (May 12, 2015)

Mac1958 said:


> So these people think that isolating and excusing people based on skin color is a good idea.
> 
> Your skin color is darker, so we're going to take it easy on you, we're going to set you aside.
> 
> ...


No, the point you are missing is that whether they take the IQ test or not they are going to be isolated based on skin color.


----------



## ScienceRocks (May 12, 2015)

squeeze berry said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > Because the truth sucks for blacks...Iq and college test support each other in explaining reality.
> ...



I think the left realizes that *it is true*, but they will be damned before they admit it because it would destroy their belief system that everyone is equal. Sadly, that just isn't so.


----------



## JQPublic1 (May 12, 2015)

squeeze berry said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > Because the truth sucks for blacks...Iq and college test support each other in explaining reality.
> ...


Well, I guess numbers DO lie...(see my sig)


----------



## JQPublic1 (May 12, 2015)

Matthew said:


> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> > Matthew said:
> ...



You are damn right about that, just about everyone on USMB is superior to YOU!


----------



## JQPublic1 (May 12, 2015)

ShootSpeeders said:


> buddhallah_the_christ said:
> 
> 
> > I lived in California until 2009 and there was a law that African American students are not to be IQ tested from 1979. .
> ...


Well what the hell are you trying to say here? Asians are not the sole model minority any more, haven't you heard... Black African immigrants are surpassing even the Asians in academia in the USA and the UK as well...Those are the REAL African Americans...and they re kicking academic ASSSSSSSSSS! 


> Do African immigrants make the smartest Americans? The question may sound outlandish, but if you were judging by statistics alone, you could find plenty of evidence to back it up.
> 
> In a side-by-side comparison of 2000 census data by sociologist John R. Logan at the Mumford Center, State University of New York at Albany, black immigrants from Africa average the highest educational attainment of any population group in the country, including whites and Asians.
> 
> That trend continues in their offspring. From The Guardian:




Perhaps American Blacks are not as good at test taking  because they have too much Southern White blood in them.


----------



## SUPERMAN1929 (May 12, 2015)

JQPublic1 said:


> ShootSpeeders said:
> 
> 
> > buddhallah_the_christ said:
> ...


African immigrants are amazing people really. They have strong moral values and a great work ethic based off the ones I have met. They don't even like African Americans either because of the terrible culture they've created here.... I agree with you on that one.


----------



## JQPublic1 (May 12, 2015)

SUPERMAN1929 said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > ShootSpeeders said:
> ...



You may agree with me concerning the brightness and work ethics of African immigrants but thats where our agreement ends.
First of all, the "terrible culture" supposedly created by African AMericans is an imaginary social construct fed by the news media and  based on the FBI racial crime statistics. The "terrible culture" isn't one that truthfully includes most Black Americans but it's the one given to the world by White controlled and owned News news media. The silent Black majority needs a good  national public relations corporation to neutralize the avalanche of negativity caused by the media's focus on a relatively few bad apples.

Like it or not, Black communities have  some negative elements within, just as White communities do but Whites downplay the huge number of crimes and murders perpetrated by their kind. Decent Black citizens do not have that option.

You seem to be somewhat churlish in your perspective of African and native American Black's interaction. Middle classed native 
born US Blacks and Africans enjoy each other's company  where I live. West Africans seem more ready and willing to engage in mutual social discourse with native blacks  than east or North Africans do. I just wanted you to be aware that there are  more different experiences out there than you may be accustomed to.  I don't think all Asians associate i.,e., the Chinese don't seek out Japanese or Filipinos to socialize with.

ALso note: if a middle classed native born American Black went to an African Country he/she might not like the local regular guy in the street either. They are going to seek out those who are closer to their lifestyle and standard of living.

Last but not least" African Immigrants aren't too keen on White Americans either. Some have reported having pretty bad experiences here at the hands of prejudiced Whites.


----------



## JQPublic1 (May 12, 2015)

william the wie said:


> ShootSpeeders said:
> 
> 
> > Agit8r said:
> ...


Well, the original colonists were peasants and servants the British didn't want! So THERE!


----------



## SUPERMAN1929 (May 12, 2015)

JQPublic1 said:


> SUPERMAN1929 said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...


I was in the Navy. Make a stop in Africa and see how they like the African Americans who are with us compared to whites... I'll just tell you that they are racist of their own kind there.
Also the major success from African immigrants completely derails the way that liberals try to sell white privilege. It's such a joke whenever someone with the same appearance yet raised right is able to surpass most white people but Africans here use their race as a crutch.
I've personally known people from Africa and I never discussed race with them but they never acted as if they would want to be a part of black American culture...


----------



## Muhammed (May 12, 2015)

I wonder why people with low IQs are always dissing IQ exams.


----------



## ShootSpeeders (May 12, 2015)

Matthew said:


> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> > IQ gap, achievement gap, SAT gap, discipline gap, arrest rates, how much more proof do you need?
> ...




That's it.  Even liberals know blacks are inferior in everything except sports. The evidence is overwhelming.


----------



## ShootSpeeders (May 12, 2015)

JQPublic1 said:


> [.. Black African immigrants are surpassing even the Asians in academia in the USA and the UK as well...T



So now you're claiming africans are SMARTER than whites??  HAHAHA.  So why is africa in the stone age?


----------



## Unkotare (May 12, 2015)

ShootSpeeders said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > squeeze berry said:
> ...




What are YOU 'superior' in, loser? Anything? Anything at all? You keep shooting your fool mouth off, but you have never once offered anything that suggests YOU are anything but a complete, idiotic loser with no skill, experience, ability or redeeming qualities at all. Fuck off you little gnat. You're a nobody, and skin tone does nothing to change that.


----------



## Muhammed (May 12, 2015)

ShootSpeeders said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > squeeze berry said:
> ...


It depends on the sport.


----------



## william the wie (May 12, 2015)

ShootSpeeders said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > [.. Black African immigrants are surpassing even the Asians in academia in the USA and the UK as well...T
> ...


It ain't. 10+% GDP growth doesn't happen with stone tools.


----------



## JQPublic1 (May 12, 2015)

ShootSpeeders said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > [.. Black African immigrants are surpassing even the Asians in academia in the USA and the UK as well...T
> ...


The fact that you think "Africa" is in the stone age  underlines your lack of intelligence. We've had this little debate several times through the years and you keep regurgitating the same old outdated BS, even after we school you! Africa has many countries, idiot! I can't think of ONE that is in the stone age!


----------



## SUPERMAN1929 (May 12, 2015)

JQPublic1 said:


> ShootSpeeders said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...


All the countries are still pretty shitty though.


----------



## JQPublic1 (May 12, 2015)

SUPERMAN1929 said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > ShootSpeeders said:
> ...



So are many Asian countries but I don't hear any condemnation of Asian intelligence for it! Asian immigrants can't do in their homeland what they can do here. The US provides an environment that is conducive to individual opportunity whereas the political climates in many Asian or African countries stifle individual liberties and initiatives.


----------



## JQPublic1 (May 12, 2015)

Cities like these have sprouted  in virtually every African country... Many  African states are  rising to meet the challenges of the 21st Century and beyond.


----------



## SUPERMAN1929 (May 12, 2015)

JQPublic1 said:


> Cities like these have sprouted  in virtually every African country... Many  African states are  rising to meet the challenges of the 21st Century and beyond.


Only the few countries blessed by oil.


----------



## RKMBrown (May 13, 2015)

JQPublic1 said:


> Cities like these have sprouted  in virtually every African country... Many  African states are  rising to meet the challenges of the 21st Century and beyond.


Odd that city looks like Kuala Lumpur.  You sure that's in Africa?


----------



## ShootSpeeders (May 13, 2015)

JQPublic1 said:


> Cities like these have sprouted  in virtually every African country... Many  African states are  rising to meet the challenges of the 21st Century and beyond.



Anything advanced in africa is because of white people.   Then when blacks take over it all falls apart as in zimbabwe and South Africa.  They used to be genuine first world countries.


----------



## WelfareQueen (May 13, 2015)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Not just racially biased. They're also culturally and socially biased.
> 
> And, from the posts by the mentally changed RWs on this board, one must conclude they are also politically biased.
> 
> ...




Bullshit.  This is my field.  There are I.Q. tests with zero verbiage and zero cultural reference.  Blacks do worse on these tests than standard I.Q. tests.

And for the record.....blacks score at the 16% percentile of whites on I.Q.  This has held for about 8 decades.  

Stop talking out of your ass and get the facts.  Low I.Q. among blacks is a massive social problem.  It needs to be addressed honestly.  Please don't keep them on the liberal plantation forever.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (May 13, 2015)

Seems no one can answer why IQ test are considered racist.  Here are a few sample questions, explain why they would be considered racist.

1. Rearrange the following letters to make a word and choose the category in which it fits.
RAPETEKA
A. city
B. fruit
C. bird
D. vegetable

2. Find the answer that best completes the analogy
people : democracy :: wealthy :
A. oligarchy
B. oligopoly
C. plutocracy
D. timocracy
E. autocracy

3. Select the number that best completes the analogy
10 : 6 :: 3 : ?
A. 2
B. 1
C. -1
D. 12
E. 4

4. Which number should come next in the series
1, 3, 6, 10, 15,
A. 8
B. 11 
C. 24 
D. 21
E. 27

5. 165135 is to peace as 1215225 is to
A. lead
B. love 
C. loop 
D. castle
6. Library is to book as book is to
Binding Copy Page Cover
A. page
B. copy 
C. binding 
D. cover


----------



## Asclepias (May 13, 2015)

buddhallah_the_christ said:


> I lived in California until 2009 and there was a law that African American students are not to be IQ tested from 1979. There is an effort to have this overturned, but the original plaintiffs are trying to keep the law in place. What types of questions would be considered racially biased? I've never taken an IQ test.


Put on your thinking cap for a moment. If a segment of society does not value your ideals and assumptions how are you going to devise a test that can detect intelligence? The best you can do is an assimilation test which is what an IQ test really is. Its not really racially bias but it is culturally bias.


----------



## Asclepias (May 13, 2015)

White people are funny. They must suffer from an inferiority complex. They make up tests to see if other people look at things they way they do then if they dont then that means they are not intelligent.


----------



## syonidv (May 13, 2015)

Lonestar_logic said:


> Seems no one can answer why IQ test are considered racist.  Here are a few sample questions, explain why they would be considered racist.
> 
> 1. Rearrange the following letters to make a word and choose the category in which it fits.
> RAPETEKA
> ...


What's the answer to #3? Any way I slice it, I get 1.8, which isn't an answer.

Question #6 is a wash too. Both A and C are reasonable answers.

Heaven help you if this is how your schools actually measure people's intelligence.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (May 13, 2015)

syonidv said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > Seems no one can answer why IQ test are considered racist.  Here are a few sample questions, explain why they would be considered racist.
> ...


 
Answer is 1

Answer to 6 is "page"

Libraries contain books, books contain pages.


----------



## Meathead (May 13, 2015)

syonidv said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > Seems no one can answer why IQ test are considered racist.  Here are a few sample questions, explain why they would be considered racist.
> ...


Are you black?


----------



## Asclepias (May 13, 2015)

Which one of the five is least like the other four?

1. Elephant
2. Rabbit
3. Snake
4. Dog
5. Mouse


----------



## Meathead (May 13, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Which one of the five is least like the other four?
> 
> 1. Elephant
> 2. Rabbit
> ...


Regular rabbits or jungle bunnies?


----------



## Asclepias (May 13, 2015)

Meathead said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Which one of the five is least like the other four?
> ...


Rabbits are rabbits. I could see you being confused if I said cave monkey. Then it would make sense you would need specification.


----------



## syonidv (May 13, 2015)

Lonestar_logic said:


> syonidv said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...


Sure. Or, an out of the box thinker might reason: a book is immediately inside a library, a binding is immediately inside a book, hence "binding". Or, thinking more literally: each library has lots of books, each book has lots of copies, hence "copies". Or thinking in terms of a sequence: a library holds a book, a book holds the binding, the binding holds the pages, hence "binding" again.

It's a bloody terrible question. It actually penalizes creative or nonlinear thinking.

Question #3 is for crap too. I'm sure they want people to answer "2", since this is the closest to 1.8, but I call BS on "the number that best completes the analogy". The number that "best completes the analogy" in any legitimate mathematical context is the sole correct answer, which is nowhere to be found. There's no fungible "best completes" in context-free mathematics, and a resourceful student could just as easily interpret the ratios in some context that does make sense.


----------



## Meathead (May 13, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Then what are jungle bunnies? I was going to say snake being a reptile with a reptilian brain, but then I thought maybe you meant jungle bunnies which would have made it close.


----------



## Asclepias (May 13, 2015)

Meathead said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Meathead said:
> ...


Wrong. The answer is elephant.


----------



## Meathead (May 13, 2015)

syonidv said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > syonidv said:
> ...


FFS, it's not that difficult:

3. Select the number that best completes the analogy
10 : 6 :: 3 : ?
A. 2
B. 1
C. -1
D. 12
E. 4

10-*4*=6
6- *3*=3
3- *2*=1

Are you black?


----------



## Asclepias (May 13, 2015)

Meathead said:


> syonidv said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...


Where does it tell you to solve the problem in that manner? 10:6 is a ratio. The answer is 5:3


----------



## Meathead (May 13, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > syonidv said:
> ...


Analogy - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia

I know you're black so I'm not surprised. It's the other guy I was wondering about.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (May 13, 2015)

syonidv said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > syonidv said:
> ...


 
The binding is at the back of the book not inside the book.

You are too stupid for words.


----------



## Asclepias (May 13, 2015)

Meathead said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Meathead said:
> ...


That still doesnt explain your reasoning. It just points out you dont know what you are talking about. Did you use cave monkey logic to solve?


----------



## Meathead (May 13, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Forget it Asc. It's beyond you.


----------



## boedicca (May 13, 2015)

Because #WhitePrivilege

Duh.


----------



## Asclepias (May 13, 2015)

Meathead said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Meathead said:
> ...


Cant explain your cave monkey logic eh?


----------



## Lonestar_logic (May 13, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Which one of the five is least like the other four?
> 
> 1. Elephant
> 2. Rabbit
> ...


 
3. Snake is a reptile, all others are mammals.  Snakes have no legs, all the others have four legs. Snakes lay eggs, all other have live births.....etc


----------



## Asclepias (May 13, 2015)

Lonestar_logic said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Which one of the five is least like the other four?
> ...


So what? I didnt ask if any were reptiles or mammals. Elephants cant fit in your home when full grown.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (May 13, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


 
You haven't seen my house.


----------



## Asclepias (May 13, 2015)

Lonestar_logic said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...


I saw it when they were doing a special on white trash living in trailer parks. I doubt a snake can find room in your trailer.


----------



## Meathead (May 13, 2015)

Lonestar_logic said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Which one of the five is least like the other four?
> ...


You understand that Asc is black, right? Doubtless many thousands of tax dollars have been spent trying to give him an education and what teachers couldn't do before he dropped out of grade school, we shouldn't bother trying.


----------



## Asclepias (May 13, 2015)

Meathead said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Cave monkey logic is not education. Its monkey gibberish.


----------



## Meathead (May 13, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...


We get it. You're black and blacks suck at logic and math even more than they suck at everything else in academia.

Let it go. You'll never understand.


----------



## syonidv (May 13, 2015)

Lonestar_logic said:


> syonidv said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...


You're confusing the spine with the binding. The binding comprises the cover and spine, as well as the endsheet, the hinge, and the headband, all of which are inside the book. Educate yourself, sir.


----------



## Meathead (May 13, 2015)

syonidv said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > syonidv said:
> ...


Are you black? (for the third time)


----------



## syonidv (May 13, 2015)

Meathead said:


> syonidv said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...


You're joking, right?

You're going on about blacks being unintelligent when you can't even discern 10 : 6 is a ratio?

Beam me up, Scotty.


----------



## Asclepias (May 13, 2015)

Meathead said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Meathead said:
> ...


Logic and math? We taught you these things. You would still be using roman numerals if not for us. Its amusing you didnt know what a ratio was but you actually think Black people are less intelligent than you are.


----------



## syonidv (May 13, 2015)

Meathead said:


> syonidv said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...


I am not. Does that matter? No. But there you have it.


----------



## Asclepias (May 13, 2015)

Which one of the following things is the least like the others?

1. Poem 
2. Novel 
3. Painting 
4. Statue 
5. Flower


----------



## JQPublic1 (May 13, 2015)

syonidv said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > syonidv said:
> ...



Looking at meatheads arithmetic skills, I have to wonder if he is White!


----------



## Lonestar_logic (May 13, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


 
Thanks for showing once again you are a liar.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (May 13, 2015)

syonidv said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > syonidv said:
> ...


 
You should have someone read that and then explain it to you.


----------



## Asclepias (May 13, 2015)

Lonestar_logic said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...


Thanks for showing once again you are a lying convict.


----------



## Unkotare (May 13, 2015)

Meathead said:


> syonidv said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



Are you a racist douchebag?


----------



## Lonestar_logic (May 14, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


 
I hit a nerve huh? hahahaha


----------



## Asclepias (May 14, 2015)

Lonestar_logic said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...


Only if you bit down on some candy with your rotten teeth.


----------



## SUPERMAN1929 (May 14, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


You're just pissed that you are stupid and can't change it.


----------



## Asclepias (May 14, 2015)

SUPERMAN1929 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...


That must have struck a nerve. Teeth rotten from all that meth?


----------



## SUPERMAN1929 (May 14, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> SUPERMAN1929 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


I would be more successful than you if I did meth every day and you led a drug free life.


----------



## squeeze berry (May 14, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...


monkey > coon


----------



## Asclepias (May 15, 2015)

SUPERMAN1929 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > SUPERMAN1929 said:
> ...


Youd only be more successful at being a loser. Thanks for admitting that.


----------



## Asclepias (May 15, 2015)

squeeze berry said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Meathead said:
> ...


Its good to see you have finally accepted being a monkey. Good boy.


----------



## SUPERMAN1929 (May 16, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> SUPERMAN1929 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Good comeback.


----------



## Friends (May 17, 2015)

Unkotare said:


> ShootSpeeders said:
> 
> 
> > Matthew said:
> ...


 
You are superior in nothing but invective. You are incapable of composing a rational comment. 

Invective is the only response to criticisms of blacks, because there is so much to criticize about that race.


----------



## Friends (May 17, 2015)

SUPERMAN1929 said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > Cities like these have sprouted  in virtually every African country... Many  African states are  rising to meet the challenges of the 21st Century and beyond.
> ...


 
Blessed by oil and white supervision. Negroes are incapable of creating viable civilizations on their own.


----------



## Friends (May 17, 2015)

SUPERMAN1929 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > SUPERMAN1929 said:
> ...


 
No, but it was the best he could do.


----------



## Friends (May 17, 2015)

JQPublic1 said:


> SUPERMAN1929 said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...


 
Orientals in the United States usually perform and behave better than most whites. Negroes usually perform and behave much worse than most whites. The reason is not white racism. The reason is the congenital Negro inferiority that reinforces white racism generation after generation. 

Whites in the United States would be better off if all the Negroes left. Negroes would be worse off if all the whites left. They could not possibly maintain this country.


----------



## Roadrunner (May 17, 2015)

squeeze berry said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > Because the truth sucks for blacks...Iq and college test support each other in explaining reality.
> ...


Ain't no bakkabawl dunkin' gap.


----------



## natstew (May 17, 2015)

I have an IQ of 135, what color am I?


----------



## Unkotare (May 17, 2015)

Friends said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > ShootSpeeders said:
> ...





Friends said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > ShootSpeeders said:
> ...



I asked you a question, loser.


----------



## Delta4Embassy (May 17, 2015)

Friends said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > SUPERMAN1929 said:
> ...



Ya, the Vikings never fought amongst themselves being all white Aryan types.


----------



## Asclepias (May 17, 2015)

natstew said:


> I have an IQ of 135, what color am I?


You have to be Black.


----------



## IanC (May 17, 2015)

natstew said:


> I have an IQ of 135, what color am I?




If there was zero other information about you, the answer would be Chinese as there are more IQ135 amongst the Chinese population both because of their population size and propensity for high IQ individuals. 

The one sizable population group that has the most IQ135 individuals per capita is the Ashkenazi Jews but they have a small population overall.

In your case I simply doubt that you have an IQ of 135. Been taking internet tests have you? Hahahaha.


----------



## IanC (May 17, 2015)

natstew said:


> I have an IQ of 135, what color am I?




The least likely groups that you would come from are Pygmies and Australian Aboriginals because of their small population sizes and propensity for low IQs.

The group with a large population size but very few IQ135 individuals is Sub Saharan Blacks.

So tell us, what 'colour' are you? A slightly above average Jew, a gifted White or Chinese, an exceptional 'other', or an uncommonly rare Black?


----------



## SUPERMAN1929 (May 17, 2015)

IanC said:


> natstew said:
> 
> 
> > I have an IQ of 135, what color am I?
> ...


He's a liar if you want to know the truth. lol.


----------



## JQPublic1 (May 17, 2015)

IanC said:


> natstew said:
> 
> 
> > I have an IQ of 135, what color am I?
> ...


I have a serious question for you, IanC.  What country is host to the norm (100 IQ} by which all others are measured? I thought you might know.


----------



## IanC (May 17, 2015)

Groups of representative individuals are measured with averages and standard deviations computed. No country is considered the norm to measure other countries against.

Caucasians are the group most studied so their average is set to 100 with an SD of 15. Other groups are compared to those resulted. Any group could be used as the standard but the relative rankings would be the same.

Worldwide educational achievement is measured by PISA. Many in the USA are worried because their overall score is middle of the pack but American whites score equal to Caucasians elsewhere. And American blacks actually do better than blacks elsewhere.


----------



## Asclepias (May 17, 2015)

That should illuminate for many what I have been saying all along. Its not an IQ test. Its an assimilation test. its a way of looking at the world that whites have vs Blacks.


----------



## WelfareQueen (May 17, 2015)

Stupid people of any race are screwed.  The number one correlation to poverty, incarceration, child illegitimacy, poor educational attainment in low I.Q.

The fact these issues are so much more prevalent among blacks speaks for itself.  

Society needs to address the issue head on as about 20% of I.Q. is due to environmental factors.  Kids born in the 'hood are in cognitive wastelands and this has a significant impact.  

But political correctness will keep people in ignorance and blacks on the plantation where the liberal elites want them.


----------



## Asclepias (May 17, 2015)

WelfareQueen said:


> Stupid people of any race are screwed.  The number one correlation to poverty, incarceration, child illegitimacy, poor educational attainment in low I.Q.
> 
> The fact these issues are so much more prevalent among blacks speaks for itself.
> 
> ...


Good thing most intelligent people know that your post is bull shit. Correlation doesnt equal causation. IQ tests are a farce for one thing. Its already proven they dont measure intelligence. Face it. Everyone knows that IQ tests have their roots in eugenics and are just another example of the white male inferiority complex.  Imagine making up a test to prove you are more intelligent than everyone else. 

IQ scores not accurate marker of intelligence study shows - CBS News

"They found that there was not one single test or component that could accurately judge how well a person could perform mental and cognitive tasks. Instead, they determined there are at least three different components that make up intelligence or a "cognitive profile": short-term memory, reasoning and a verbal component."


----------



## WelfareQueen (May 17, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> WelfareQueen said:
> 
> 
> > Stupid people of any race are screwed.  The number one correlation to poverty, incarceration, child illegitimacy, poor educational attainment in low I.Q.
> ...




Keep telling yourself that Milkweed.    The plantation is nice this time of year.


----------



## Asclepias (May 17, 2015)

WelfareQueen said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > WelfareQueen said:
> ...


I'm not telling myself that. I already knew it. The link I posted with proof just confirmed it.


----------



## WelfareQueen (May 17, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> WelfareQueen said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...




Good.  Good.


----------



## Friends (May 18, 2015)

Delta4Embassy said:


> Friends said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...



All blacks are not criminals. All blacks are not less intelligent than all whites. Nevertheless, racial differences are obvious to anyone who is willing to look.


----------



## Friends (May 18, 2015)

Unkotare said:


> Friends said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



Your questions seldom merit an answer. You are a pathetic little man who feels like a big man because you harmlessly post insults from your keyboard.

Anyone can claim any number of distinctions on an internet forum. If they write like a high school dropout, like you do, that is what they probably are.

You never contribute well thought out, insightful comments to serious discussions.


----------



## Unkotare (May 18, 2015)

Friends said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Friends said:
> ...




Answer the question, loser.


----------



## JQPublic1 (May 18, 2015)

Friends said:


> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> > Friends said:
> ...



You stopped short of saying that some Blacks are MORE intelligent than some Whites OR Asians. Can't bring yourself to say it?
Well, I said it for you; and there is plenty of evidence to suggest that Black sub-Saharan African immigrants are toppling the old  established cognitive hierarchy and making a name for themselves around the world. Countries listed by western sources as having populations with IQ averages as low as 59 -72 are producing near geniuses. What's up with that?


----------



## SUPERMAN1929 (May 18, 2015)

JQPublic1 said:


> Friends said:
> 
> 
> > Delta4Embassy said:
> ...


Do you know what an average is?

If black people are such geniuses they wouldn't be in the shithole that they live in today. That's all.


----------



## JQPublic1 (May 18, 2015)

Friends said:


> SUPERMAN1929 said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...



As an avid environmentalist, I wouldn't call oil  a blessing at all. And; if skyscrapers, paved roads, cars and malls require "white supervision",I would rather let it all fade back into the undergrowth. Civilization is not all it's cracked up to be. But,alas, Black Africans don't have me to guide them and they have already been seduced by the material West. Sub-Saharan geniuses are being reported with increasing regularity in response to the dazzling lights of technology. Or; is it just that an innate intelligence that was there all along  is finally coming to the surface?
Black Immigrant Model Minorities Far Outliers

THE SMARTEST FAMILY IN BRITAIN!






Dr. Chris Imafidon and Ann Imafidon came from Edo State, Nigeria, to London over 30 years ago and made no excuses in educating their five children, who have broken national records in education. All of the children have made a list of achievements that continue to grow.

* BIGOT AT LARGE:* "BUT...ER...HOW CAN THIS BE? THE WEST RATES THE AVERAGE IN NIGERIA AS 63? "

*RATIONAL OBSERVER: * I GUESS THE DUMMIES OF THE WORLD INCLUDING SOME WHITES AND ASIANS HAD BEST                     MOVE  OUT OF THE WAY!


----------



## Asclepias (May 18, 2015)

SUPERMAN1929 said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > Friends said:
> ...


The average African child speaks 3-5 languages fluently.  Says here that shows enhanced cognitive ability.

Multilingualism - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia

"Bilinguals who are highly proficient in two or more languages are reported to have enhanced executive function[7][8] and are better at some aspects of language learning compared to monolinguals.[9] Research indicates that a multilingual brain is nimbler, quicker, better able to deal with ambiguities, resolve conflicts, and resist Alzheimer’s disease and other forms of dementia"


----------



## Asclepias (May 18, 2015)

JQPublic1 said:


> Friends said:
> 
> 
> > SUPERMAN1929 said:
> ...


Simply amazing how powerful and resilient Black people are. Thats why the pale skins are afraid.


----------



## Asclepias (May 18, 2015)




----------



## SUPERMAN1929 (May 18, 2015)

JQPublic1 said:


> Friends said:
> 
> 
> > SUPERMAN1929 said:
> ...





Asclepias said:


> SUPERMAN1929 said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...


You act like it bothers me that there are a few smart black people. I WANT there to be more smart black people. I want there to be more smart people in general but you simply can't ignore the facts that Africans are behind the rest of the world.


----------



## JQPublic1 (May 18, 2015)

SUPERMAN1929 said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > Friends said:
> ...




YAWNNNNNNNN! NOT FOR LONG!


11-Year-Old Ramarni Wilfred Joins Mensa; Has Higher IQ Than Einstein






After being invited to a graduation ceremony at Oxford University after writing an essay awarded a 2:1, he was then invited to take an IQ test at Birbeck University.
But it was to his surprise, he was given an IQ of 162, placing him in the top 1 percent in the U.K. Ramarni said: “I was surprised and very happy when I read the results of my IQ test as I didn’t feel very confident after completing the test.
“I was the youngest person there and some people looked in their 40s.”
Mensa’s chief executive, John Stevenage, said: “Ramarni’s score shows he has great potential and we are pleased to welcome him to Mensa.


11-Year-Old Ramarni Wilfred Joins Mensa Has Higher IQ Than Einstein - Atlanta Blackstar


----------



## Asclepias (May 18, 2015)

SUPERMAN1929 said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > Friends said:
> ...


Its obvious it bothers you. You arent exactly fooling anyone. There are more smart Black people than smart white people. White people have the advantage of lies, control of economics, and control of weapons That doesnt make them smarter. It just makes them suffer from an inferiority complex. If they were sure of themselves as actually being smarter they wouldn't do their best to hold us Black gods and goddesses back


----------



## Asclepias (May 18, 2015)

JQPublic1 said:


> SUPERMAN1929 said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...


White racists are going to be in a heap of trouble if Black people get fully assimilated. I dont want to lose our way of thinking and start acting like white people but it is funny to me when they have to choke on the facts of Black intelligence even by using their weak standards.


----------



## JQPublic1 (May 18, 2015)

SUPERMAN1929 said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > Friends said:
> ...


You sure can't prove it by the outstanding scholarship  African immigrants are showing everywhere they go. Looks like there is going to be a change in the the world order sooner of later. You can't hold bright Africans at bay for ever...they are just bubbling over... raring to go! Even black American geniuses or near geniuses  are emerging more frequently.


----------



## JQPublic1 (May 18, 2015)

Friends said:


> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> > Friends said:
> ...



I see the difference here but it is nothing to do with race... or does it?


----------



## JQPublic1 (May 18, 2015)

THE LIST GOES ON!


----------



## Asclepias (May 18, 2015)

And on

Anala Beevers 4-Year-old With 145 IQ Becomes Mensa Member News One


----------



## JQPublic1 (May 18, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> And on
> 
> Anala Beevers 4-Year-old With 145 IQ Becomes Mensa Member News One


The bigots must be steaming over our latest posts! I can almost sense the flurry behind the scenes as  desperate conversations  reach fever pitch in as they search for counter measures. They can't bear the thought that You and I have the audacity to shake the very foundations of their racist GOP  demagoguery.


----------



## The Professor (May 19, 2015)

JQPublic1 said:


> ShootSpeeders said:
> 
> 
> > buddhallah_the_christ said:
> ...



*You may be reading too much into the quoted article. The article said that Black African immigrants had the “highest educational attainment.” That does not necessarily mean they have higher grades. I know that Black immigrants graduate from college at a higher rate and I think this is what the author of the provided link meant. I have read nothing about Black immigrants having higher test scores and I think I would know about it if it were true. *


----------



## Friends (May 19, 2015)

JQPublic1 said:


> Friends said:
> 
> 
> > Delta4Embassy said:
> ...


 
Racial differences in intelligence overlap. An average IQ of 59 - 72 pushes the African negro IQ bell curve to the left. A few African Negroes get into the near genius range, but they represent a much smaller percentage of the Negro population.


----------



## Friends (May 19, 2015)

JQPublic1 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > And on
> ...


 
What have we said that is not true? Blacks tend to perform less well than whites and Orientals on all the mental aptitude tests however they are designed. They tend to perform less well in school and on any job that requires intelligence. They have much higher rates of crime. All of this is true everywhere in the world that whites, Orientals and Negroes live together.


----------



## Friends (May 19, 2015)

JQPublic1 said:


> SUPERMAN1929 said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...



Exceptions do not disprove the rule.


----------



## RKMBrown (May 19, 2015)

Friends said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > Friends said:
> ...


New flash poor people have a lower IQ on average... In other news, democrats fund systems designed to keep blacks poor while rejecting hand-up programs preferred by republicans.


----------



## Asclepias (May 19, 2015)




----------



## JQPublic1 (May 19, 2015)

Friends said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > Friends said:
> ...


Pink mutant geniuses  represent. A much smaller percentage of the Pink mutant population. So what is your point?

I don't think we can be so secure in believing that what you say is true. For instance, biased sampling is likely  responsible for those 59 -72 average IQ  scores assigned to much of black Africa. The bottom line is, I just don't trust  pink people. Your history has been full of deception  lies and deceit. I would rather believe the positive messages from  indisputable sources showing positive cognitive gains expressed by outstanding African Immigrants.  The academic prowess of African immigrants is the nexus between  the top of your bell curve and the extreme right side where few Pink mutants or Asians are represented. The immigrants,judging by their superior academic showing, likely have IQ rates ensconced heavily on the right side of your bell curve with an increasing flow of geniuses beginning to accumulate at the bottom of the right slope.


----------



## Asclepias (May 19, 2015)

Friends said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > SUPERMAN1929 said:
> ...


They arent exceptions. They are the rule. Your white boy assessment dont matter to anyone but white people. I know I dont give any validity to them.


----------



## JQPublic1 (May 19, 2015)

Friends said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > SUPERMAN1929 said:
> ...



Your "rule" is based on biased sampling; the methodology of which is never mentioned or revealed. From that perspective the only acceptable axiom  is the reality of what we see unfolding in plain view: the rise of cognitive exceptionalism in African immigrants and the resurgence of genius in blacks here and abroad.


----------



## Meathead (May 19, 2015)

JQPublic1 said:


> Friends said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...


Resurgence of black genius. 

Come on, seriously. Next you'll join Asc telling us about jungle bunny civilizations!


----------



## Unkotare (May 20, 2015)

JQPublic1 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > And on
> ...




You're not at all worried about the racist DNC demagoguery?


----------



## SUPERMAN1929 (May 20, 2015)

I hope black people can come up to the average of whites and other successful races but I don't see it happening for a while. It's good to see that a few geniuses are popping up with your skin tone. Now maybe they can do something of relevance and contribute to society.


----------



## JQPublic1 (May 21, 2015)

Unkotare said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


 Thanks for reminding me! My bad! I should have said: "They can't bear the thought that you and I have the audacity to shake the very foundations of their racist GOP *"neo-Conservative"*  demagoguery."That revision includes many Democrats as well. The Caucasian Democrats of Ferguson exposed their racist social demagoguery too. 

I have not seen anything to justify connecting the DNC to racist demagoguery on the whole; but, I welcome any news you might have in that regard. I wouldn't be surprised.


----------



## JQPublic1 (May 21, 2015)

Meathead said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > Friends said:
> ...



We certainly can't rely on "pink albino mutant history" now can we? You mutants have tried to usurp, revise or erase evidence showing Black origins of all civilizations including those beginning in Mesopotamia as well as  in Africa.
The burgeoning superior mental cognizance we now see coming out of Africa and the African diaspora underscores the logic that Black African genius was responsible for civilization as suggested by historians such as Herodotus and Jehosephus.


----------



## Meathead (May 21, 2015)

JQPublic1 said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...


Funny. More please!

I really like this line, "The burgeoning superior mental cognizance we now see coming out of Africa...". 

Really convincing stuff~!


----------



## katsteve2012 (May 21, 2015)

squeeze berry said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > Not just racially biased. They're also culturally and socially biased.
> ...



Sincere ignorance and conscientious stupidity. Typical.


----------



## JQPublic1 (May 21, 2015)

Meathead said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > Meathead said:
> ...


Did you like this line as well? "We certainly can't rely on "pink albino mutant history" now can we?"

I really thought that one was funny!i It is also true!


----------



## Meathead (May 21, 2015)

JQPublic1 said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...


Well, if black Africans had developed a system of writing as civilizations do, they could have recorded their own history. But you know, pigs can't fly, albinos can't tan and so on.


----------



## JQPublic1 (May 21, 2015)

Meathead said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > Meathead said:
> ...



There you go, relying on that biased Pink Mutant rendering of history again.


----------



## Meathead (May 21, 2015)

JQPublic1 said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...


Time to put up. Show us African history written by Africans in their own written language~~LOL!


----------



## SUPERMAN1929 (May 21, 2015)

JQPublic1 said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...


Blacks don't even know there own history then just refuse to believe anything recorded.


----------



## IanC (May 22, 2015)

JQPublic1 said:


> Friends said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...




Im not trying to belittle black performance but you seem to have an unrealistic expectation of the actual abilities of blacks, and claiming that the differences are just an artifact of biased sampling practices is ridiculous.

let's look at AP classes. the best and brightest high school students test themselves against college level courses. blacks are only half as likely to take the test by percentage of the school population, when they do participate they take more language and art classes rather than math and sciences, and their resulting grades are much lower overall.






the white scores form a normal (Bell) curve. the black scores are heavily shifted to the left.

here are the participation numbers -







surely you can see that even when the top range (<6%) of black students are taken, and 'easier' courses are attempted, the black results are still disappointing.


----------



## RKMBrown (May 22, 2015)

IanC said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > Friends said:
> ...




And in other news people "given" a free education who have not "earned" it through their academic record do not do as well as the people who "earned" an education through their academic record.


----------



## vetteman89 (May 22, 2015)

lack of education knows no racial boundaries..............poverty is typically the common denominator when IQ is measured, and i just do not buy the fact that it relates directly to race at all.

i've met both men and women of all "races" who are tremendously more educated, intelligent and gifted than i will ever be (while I consider myself very fortunate indeed), and i'm convinced that education is the key for all to realize our individual hopes and dreams.

i've never met a child who is not brimming with aptitude - it's up to all of us who have grown to a ripe age (adults) to give of ourselves to reach out and help today's children to realize their worth and pursue their dreams (IQ of an idle mind can be deceiving).

"big brother and big sister" are excellent programs available to do just that!


----------



## SUPERMAN1929 (May 22, 2015)

vetteman89 said:


> lack of education knows no racial boundaries..............poverty is typically the common denominator when IQ is measured, and i just do not buy the fact that it relates directly to race at all.
> 
> i've met both men and women of all "races" who are tremendously more educated, intelligent and gifted than i will ever be (while I consider myself very fortunate indeed), and i'm convinced that education is the key for all to realize our individual hopes and dreams.
> 
> ...


Wrong. The correlation between income and IQ is not nearly as strong as it is between races. Correlations Of IQ With Income And Wealth Sociological Images


----------



## RKMBrown (May 22, 2015)

SUPERMAN1929 said:


> vetteman89 said:
> 
> 
> > lack of education knows no racial boundaries..............poverty is typically the common denominator when IQ is measured, and i just do not buy the fact that it relates directly to race at all.
> ...


ROFL yeah cause there are less poor blacks by % of black population than white.. oh wait...


----------



## vetteman89 (May 22, 2015)

i don't subscribe to statistics that are inherently biased (i.e. there is no such thing as pure black, white, yellow or red anymore).

but some will always latch onto any statistic that fits their own preconcieved ideas - so be it.

for me, that's living in and adding to the problem instead of looking for ways to actively participate in the solution.


----------



## Asclepias (May 22, 2015)

Meathead said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > Meathead said:
> ...


You are assuming for 1 that this never happened and for 2 that white people are the ones that determine what constitutes civilization. Your pink monkey declarations carry no weight or validity. You were taught writing by African civilizations. Greeks thought writing was weird. Here is Socrates admitting where writing came from.

Plato s Phaedrus



"*Socrates*
*Writing, Phaedrus, has this strange quality, and is very like painting; for the creatures of painting stand like living beings, but if one asks them a question, they preserve a solemn silence. And so it is with written words;* you might think they spoke as if they had intelligence, but if you question them, wishing to know about their sayings, they always say only one and the same thing. And every word, when [275e] once it is written, is bandied about, alike among those who understand and those who have no interest in it, and it knows not to whom to speak or not to speak; when ill-treated or unjustly reviled it always needs its father to help it; for it has no power to protect or help itself.

*Phaedrus*
You are quite right about that, too.

*[276a] Socrates*
Now tell me; is there not another kind of speech, or word, which shows itself to be the legitimate brother of this bastard one, both in the manner of its begetting and in its better and more powerful nature?

*Phaedrus*
What is this word and how is it begotten, as you say?

*Socrates*
The word which is written with intelligence in the mind of the learner, which is able to defend itself and knows to whom it should speak, and before whom to be silent."

*The first critique of writing*

Plato's *Phaedrus* (from _Plato in Twelve Volumes_, Vol. 9, translated by Harold N. Fowler. Cambridge, MA, Harvard University Press; London, William Heinemann Ltd. 1925. Perseus Digital Library


----------



## Asclepias (May 22, 2015)

SUPERMAN1929 said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > Meathead said:
> ...


Why would believe people that lie constantly about history due to a insecurity complex?  That doesnt make any sense.


----------



## SUPERMAN1929 (May 22, 2015)

vetteman89 said:


> i don't subscribe to statistics that are inherently biased (i.e. there is no such thing as pure black, white, yellow or red anymore).
> 
> but some will always latch onto any statistic that fits their own preconcieved ideas - so be it.
> 
> for me, that's living in and adding to the problem instead of looking for ways to actively participate in the solution.


There is no solution. It's just a fact.


Asclepias said:


> SUPERMAN1929 said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...


Your sentence legitimately makes no sense.


----------



## Meathead (May 22, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...


This proves jungle bunny writing?! It proves the Socratic method and a part of Greek philosophy. Not even you have tried to contend that Greeks were blacks. Of course you can't since they have left records of just about everything in every way possible at the time. Jungle bunnies left nothing and were only recorded by their interactions with civilization. You've got nothing, nothing at all.


----------



## Asclepias (May 22, 2015)

SUPERMAN1929 said:


> vetteman89 said:
> 
> 
> > i don't subscribe to statistics that are inherently biased (i.e. there is no such thing as pure black, white, yellow or red anymore).
> ...


Your poor education handicaps you even with white privilege.


----------



## Asclepias (May 22, 2015)

Meathead said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Meathead said:
> ...


You must have missed the part where they say they first saw it in Egypt. I left that out on purpose because I knew this would set you up to say something stupid as usual. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




"
*Socrates.*[274c]

I heard, then, that at Naucratis, in Egypt, was one of the ancient gods of that country, the one whose sacred bird is called the ibis, and the name of the god himself was Theuth. He it was who [274d] invented numbers and arithmetic and geometry and astronomy, also draughts and dice, *and, most important of all, letters.* "


----------



## Asclepias (May 22, 2015)

Later honest members of the white race published this.

BBC News Sci Tech Were Egyptians the first scribes 

"The earliest writing ever seen may have been discovered in southern Egypt. The hieroglyphics record linen and oil deliveries made over 5,000 years ago."


----------



## SUPERMAN1929 (May 22, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Later honest members of the white race published this.
> 
> BBC News Sci Tech Were Egyptians the first scribes
> 
> "The earliest writing ever seen may have been discovered in southern Egypt. The hieroglyphics record linen and oil deliveries made over 5,000 years ago."


Negro, I honestly don't give a fuck what happened 5,000 years ago. I really just care about what's going on right now and more recent history. White superiority is obvious. It's sad that you have to go back thousands of years to find anything good. That's like after losing a race you bring up that you were ahead at the beginning. Pointless and no one cares.


----------



## Asclepias (May 22, 2015)

SUPERMAN1929 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Later honest members of the white race published this.
> ...


Thats ok monkey. I honestly dont give a fuck about what you care about either.


----------



## SUPERMAN1929 (May 22, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> SUPERMAN1929 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


You don't even know how to use apostrophes and yet talk about education. You just are realizing that every point that you've made is stupid and that you're just another angry small dicked black man.


----------



## Meathead (May 22, 2015)

Are we talking about Egyptians or jungle bunnies? You would show a lot more respect for the history of your people if you didn't try to appropriate that of others.

Sorry, sub-Saharan Africa had no history that was not recorded by the very same people who enslaved them. They succumbed to superior cultures in the past as they still do today. Get over it.


----------



## Asclepias (May 22, 2015)

SUPERMAN1929 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > SUPERMAN1929 said:
> ...


Apostrophes were made up by white people. They dont actually matter.


----------



## SUPERMAN1929 (May 22, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> SUPERMAN1929 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Technology doesn't matter either, neither does food, or shelter. That's your logic. Just funny denial.


----------



## Asclepias (May 22, 2015)

SUPERMAN1929 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > SUPERMAN1929 said:
> ...


Youre stupid if you think technology doesnt matter.  I said your white rules regarding apostrophes dont matter. Especially on a message board.


----------



## SUPERMAN1929 (May 22, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> SUPERMAN1929 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


You're telling me written language doesn't matter after critizing my percieved "lack of education." Ironic


----------



## Asclepias (May 22, 2015)

SUPERMAN1929 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > SUPERMAN1929 said:
> ...


No I said white boy written language doesnt matter to me. You dont even know your own language enough. Thats why I called you stupid.


----------



## SUPERMAN1929 (May 22, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> SUPERMAN1929 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


So what language do you typically speak then? English is white boy language so if you typically speak it then technically it's your language too. I don't know why you distance yourself from being part of the country.


----------



## Asclepias (May 22, 2015)

SUPERMAN1929 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > SUPERMAN1929 said:
> ...


Typically I speak Ebonics. Sometimes I speak Swahili. I only use english when talking to white people or conducting business. No its not my language. I'm not white nor am I English. I dont distance myself from being part of the country.


----------



## SUPERMAN1929 (May 22, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> SUPERMAN1929 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Ebonics is just a screwed up version of English because jungle bunnies can't pronounce words from lack of education...


----------



## Asclepias (May 22, 2015)

SUPERMAN1929 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > SUPERMAN1929 said:
> ...


No Ebonics is a mix of African languages and english taught to the enslaved by illiterate white boys. We have taken it and made it our default language.


----------



## SUPERMAN1929 (May 22, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> SUPERMAN1929 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Ebonics - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia
You don't even know what Ebonics currently means...


----------



## squeeze berry (May 22, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> SUPERMAN1929 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


liar


----------



## ScienceRocks (May 22, 2015)

There's nothing bias about iq test! It just shows a reality that the liberal doesn't want to be real.


----------



## ScienceRocks (May 22, 2015)

Iq test is a good test that tests intelligence...Liberals don't like it because it shows the reality of the negro. Asians outscore whites...So if it was so bias, why?


----------



## Friends (May 22, 2015)

JQPublic1 said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...


 
Keep saying that and you might start believing it yourself. The Egyptians and the Mesopotamians were Caucasians.


----------



## Asclepias (May 22, 2015)

SUPERMAN1929 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > SUPERMAN1929 said:
> ...


Doesnt matter what it currently means to white people. Your stance on the issue simply lacks in credibility. If I cared what white people thought about Ebonics I wouldnt speak it.


----------



## Asclepias (May 22, 2015)

Matthew said:


> Iq test is a good test that tests intelligence...Liberals don't like it because it shows the reality of the negro. Asians outscore whites...So if it was so bias, why?


I already proved that statement to be false. IQ tests are a test of assimilation not intelligence.

Asians know white culture and how whites think better than whites. They pass this on to their kids so they can operate in the space occupied by whites.  How do I know this? Because they have told me..


----------



## Godboy (May 22, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> SUPERMAN1929 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


How would black Americans know African languages when they can't even speak English properly? I've heard a lot of broken ghetto english, but never a single African word spoken by American blacks.

By the way, we all know you cant speak swahili. You cant speak it and you dont know anyone who speaks it to even have a swahili conversation with, so just stop with the fantasies already. You're a fake ass wannabe African, but in reality everything you know was taught to you by white people. Your pitiful attempts at trying to be someone you aren't amuses me.


----------



## Asclepias (May 22, 2015)

Godboy said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > SUPERMAN1929 said:
> ...


That was a retarded comment. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




What does knowing an African language have to do with knowing english?


----------



## Godboy (May 22, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Your people can't speak one language, let alone two. I know retards who speak better english than you fools.


----------



## Asclepias (May 22, 2015)

Godboy said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Godboy said:
> ...


Actually Africans average speaking about 5 languages you monkey. No one cares about speaking english. Its not really important for day to day communication..


----------



## JQPublic1 (May 23, 2015)

Meathead said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > Meathead said:
> ...



That topic has been discussed many time! Despite the overwhelming evidence that ancient KMT( Not Egypt] was ruled by Blacks.

Afria is the place where literacy was born

 The  debate research material  has already been done by others so why waste out time rehashing the same old arguments; Here is the link to a post I concur with. Let's take the matter up  there, in the proper forum!

Link:10 African Kingdoms No One Talks About But Should Page 12 US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum


----------



## JQPublic1 (May 23, 2015)

SUPERMAN1929 said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > Meathead said:
> ...



Can you be more specific? There are over 37 million Blacks in the USA. You are saying none of them know their history? Ad what about African Immigrants? Do you suppose those academic champs don't know the respective histories of their countries?
You just open you stupid mouth and say the first thing that comes to mind. No thought, no sources nothing but pure  BS!


----------



## JQPublic1 (May 23, 2015)

Matthew said:


> There's nothing bias about iq test! It just shows a reality that the liberal doesn't want to be real.



What is YOUR IQ Matthew? Let's check that "liberal reality" against your reality!


----------



## JQPublic1 (May 23, 2015)

Matthew said:


> Iq test is a good test that tests intelligence...Liberals don't like it because it shows the reality of the negro. Asians outscore whites...So if it was so bias, why?



You ought to be concerned about the reality of Matthew. His IQ is likely far below a lot of "Negro" IQs. For sure it is below any of the Blacks on this message board. So who are you talking to... the superior Blacks that post in these forums?


----------



## Meathead (May 23, 2015)

Friends said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > Meathead said:
> ...





JQPublic1 said:


> SUPERMAN1929 said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...


Give it up. There were no sub-Saharan African civilizations, no systems of recording and few contributions to mankind other than whatever natural resources happened to be there. 

The descendants of African slaves in the US are no different than sub-Saharans anywhere in the world in that their recorded history began when those who exploited or wished to enslave them arrived, whether it was the Arabs from the north or the Europeans by sea. Central parts of Africa were first recorded by explorers such as Livingston.

That's the truth, whatever the Sharpton school of world history demands.


----------



## JQPublic1 (May 23, 2015)

IanC said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > Friends said:
> ...




New Study Gives Black Parents Yet Another Reason to Consider Homeschooling Their Children - Atlanta Blackstar

You seem to be rather closed minded as to the potential of native born  Black students. The key word here is "potential." Regardless of the implications illustrated in your 2006 charts, concerning AP testing, that was 9 years ago. There have been improvements since then. 

Having witnessed the academic achievements of African immigrants over the last decade or so, my faith in the* potential* of Black students has been rekindled. Although native born Blacks appear to be lagging
behind with Mexicans, African immigrants have caused Black scholarship to be re-evaluated. Their academic surge has destroyed the myth of black mental inferiority. .. at least for objective pundits.

Here is more proof that justifies my claim of biased sampling or  possibly outright lies in arriving at dismal test scores for Blacks. At the very least the following narrative should warrant a closer look at a process where statistics generated about Blacks are controlled by people who are not Black.




New Study Gives Black Parents Yet Another Reason to Consider Homeschooling Their Children



> The Black homeschool children’s high achievement test scores were remarkable,” Dr. Brian Ray, president of NHERI, noted in a press release. “Parents without teaching certificates helping their children from a traditionally low-achieving minority group excel this way should cause all educators and social advocacy groups to take special note.”
> 
> *In reading, math and language achievement tests, Black homeschooled students were meeting or surpassing the median test scores for all students across the nation.*
> “They scored at or above the 50th percentile in reading (68th), language (56th), math (50th), and core (i.e., a combination of reading, language, and math; 58th) subtests,” the study revealed. “By definition the 50th percentile is the mean for all students (of all ethnicities/races) nationwide in institutional public schools.


----------



## JQPublic1 (May 23, 2015)

Meathead said:


> Friends said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...



You use the term sub-Saharan Africa as if the people who live there now have been static and never left. You don't seem to realize that the Sahara was once green and  afforded easy commerce between the northern coasts and the interior. But even after desiccation set in, routes through the desert were still used by the hardy and wise. In that manner, while near human pink mutants were still evolving from the admixture of Negro (human) and Neanderthal ( non-human) couplings, African Blacks {the pure humans} were  moving out of Ethiopia onto the nile delta from which KMT was formed. In that manner KMT was populated. I say KMT or Misraim because the name "Egypt is offensive to me. That name is the one subsequently given  KMT by Greeks who were not even a people let alone a country back then.

Kings emerged, then came the Pharaohs who made themselves gods. The supreme one being Black like themselves: Osiris.
For those inclined towards the biblical view, it is said that Nimrod, the son of Cush is the  progenitor of civilization and the architect of the tower of Babel. He was, like Canaan, a Cushite. Cushites were/are Black. 
Even the name Misraim is tied to Cush for it is the Hebrew term for KMT (egypt}

Now, the lineage of Cush is derived from the biblical Ham and the fabled story of Noah in genesis. Nevertheless, these eponymous names are associated with real historical events and geo political realities. Kinky haired Blacks ruled the world at one time and bullt dynastic KMT.

THE CIVILIZED BLACKS AND THE UN-CIVILIZED BLACKS:

Rather than make an already long narrative even longer, I will simply cite the work william Golding: "Lord of The Flies. This book exemplifies the thrust of my premise whereas civilized people, when isolated for what ever reason  in spartan conditions for months, can revert to primitive instincts in a relatively short time in order to survive. I have always held that primitive Africa was  indicative of  similar events as outlined in Golding's novel.


----------



## Meathead (May 23, 2015)

Your problem is not your narrative, regardless of its the length or brevity. Your problem is its credibility. There was no sub-Saharan civilization beyond the most rudimentary nor recorded history before the slave trades of the Arabs, Berbers and Europeans. 

The living can, and often do try to revise history, but they cannot create it as you are feebly trying now.


----------



## IanC (May 23, 2015)

JQPublic1 said:


> IanC said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...




Im sorry you feel that I am close minded. I consider myself liberal leaning but still realistic. 

the two graphs I posted were from  the Journal of Blacks in Higher Education, so I really dont think they were specifically biased against black achievement.

your point about black homeschooling is an interesting one. overall homeschooled children typically score in the 80+ percentile compared to regular schools. perhaps your figures were also that high compared to black regular school performance. home schooled children usually have two competent parents with a huge commitment to education, and are willing to prove it by spending the time actually doing it rather than complaining. I am not so sure that home schooling can be 'scaled up' to include more than a small percentage of students overall. likewise many of the black centric speciality schools like Canada's harlem project can only take committed and enthusiastic teachers and students that would have succeeded anyways but thrive in an enhanced environment. you cannot accept everyone and still be above average.


----------



## Meathead (May 23, 2015)

JQPublic1 said:


> Rather than make an already long narrative even longer, I will simply cite the work william Golding: "Lord of The Flies. This book exemplifies the thrust of my premise whereas civilized people, when isolated for what ever reason  in spartan conditions for months, can revert to primitive instincts in a relatively short time in order to survive. I have always held that primitive Africa was  indicative of  similar events as outlined in Golding's novel.


I found this interesting. To make the case that civilized people become uncivilized and tribal once isolated, it was important for Golding to kill off the sole surviving adult. Perhaps you're suggesting that sub-Saharans are child-like, I don't know.

Contrast Golding's fictional work with the real mutineers of the HMS Bounty on Pitcairn Island who fought among themselves yet emerged with a semi-literate John Adams as leader who opened a school and was teaching their offspring with Tahitian women to read from the bible, presumably the only book they had.

The point is, even on tiny Pitcairn Island with an adult to guide the way, the essential vestiges of civilization were not lost, yet you contend that an entire sub-Saharan Africa abandoned a civilization they were once part of.

History of the Pitcairn Islands - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia


----------



## JQPublic1 (May 23, 2015)

Meathead said:


> Your problem is not your narrative, regardless of its the length or brevity. Your problem is its credibility. There was no sub-Saharan civilization beyond the most rudimentary nor recorded history before the slave trades of the Arabs, Berbers and Europeans.
> 
> The living can, and often do try to revise history, but they cannot create it as you are feebly trying now.


Fortunately for me you are not the sole arbiter of what is credible or not. Your focus in on sub-Saharan Africa and mine is on the entire known world at the time KMT was beginning to thrive. From the scriptural record, Black people originated outside of Africa in Mesopotamia. From there arose the rebellious Nimrod, a Cushite, and the father of civilization. Are you saying the biblical account is a lie? If so, you are not just questioning MY credibility, you are questioning that of God and the estimated 2.1 billion Christians who believe His written word to be true.


----------



## Meathead (May 23, 2015)

JQPublic1 said:


> Black people originated outside of Africa in Mesopotamia. From there arose the rebellious Nimrod, a Cushite, and the father of civilization. Are you saying the biblical account is a lie? If so, you are not just questioning MY credibility, you are questioning that of God and the estimated 2.1 billion Christians who believe His written word to be true.


You've certainly gone off the deep end.


----------



## abu afak (May 23, 2015)

JQPublic1 said:


> *You sure can't prove it by the outstanding scholarship  African immigrants* are showing everywhere they go. Looks like there is going to be a change in the the world order sooner of later. You can't hold bright Africans at bay for ever...they are just bubbling over... raring to go! Even black American geniuses or near geniuses  are emerging more frequently.



We've been through this previously in February.
Now it's of course, Intentional Disingenuity at best:

The SAT Gap Page 6 US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -



JQPublic1 said:


> African immigrants out-graduate American Caucasians and Asians
> If not, then uh, what is?


That's funny, because *Black Immigrants and their USA born children* (closely Followed by Hispanics 46.9%) *have the Highest Poverty/Near Poverty rate of ANY Group.*
*51.9%.*
More than Double the White and Asian Rate.

*Immigrants who can afford to/do make it from "Africa alone" is Bad Sampling: Cream-of-crop self-selection.*
*ie, have a higher graduation rate BECAUSE they ARE here TO go to college.*


----------



## JQPublic1 (May 23, 2015)

[



Meathead said:


> I found this interesting. To make the case that civilized people become uncivilized and tribal once isolated, it was important for Golding to kill off the sole surviving adult. Perhaps you're suggesting that sub-Saharans are child-like, I don't know.



Were the pink skinned cannibals of Donner Pass, Childlike? Ponder that for a moment!

Meanwhile:

There are myriad stories attesting to once existing lost civilizations. Even the lost Jamestown colony would qualify on a smaller scale. Has that mystery ever been solved? 


Literacy was never a universal trait shared by those who learned to read and write. That once esoteric art (written communication) was reserved for the  highborn. Consider that, even in America, literacy was hardly universal among  Caucasians before the 20th Century. Had a major disruption in their daily lives caused them to escape into a wilderness  hostile as that of the African interior, how many, devoid of literacy as they were, would have reverted to paganism and a primitive lifestyle?





Meathead said:


> Contrast Golding's fictional work with the real mutineers of the HMS Bounty on Pitcairn Island who fought among themselves yet emerged with a semi-literate John Adams as leader who opened a school and was teaching their offspring with Tahitian women to read from the bible, presumably the only book they had.



Semi literacy is the key. The mutineers were fortunate to have had at least one person who could read and write.



Meathead said:


> The point is, even on tiny Pitcairn Island with an adult to guide the way, the essential vestiges of civilization were not lost, yet you contend that an entire sub-Saharan Africa abandoned a civilization they were once part of.



1. You fail to note the diversity of "sub-Saharan Africa" and what that suggests. 

2.Who can say that literacy was universal among those who were either banished or forced into the African wilderness?

3. Other Blacks ,who were literate, seemed to have stayed put in areas that later developed into some of Africa's and Mesopotamia's high civilizations. How those dynamics occurred is still a mystery but the bible and secular evidence supports that premise.


----------



## JQPublic1 (May 23, 2015)

Meathead said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > Black people originated outside of Africa in Mesopotamia. From there arose the rebellious Nimrod, a Cushite, and the father of civilization. Are you saying the biblical account is a lie? If so, you are not just questioning MY credibility, you are questioning that of God and the estimated 2.1 billion Christians who believe His written word to be true.
> ...




If you consider the  contents of the Bible to be "the deep end" than I guess you are right! I join 2.1 billion Christians, on the whole in supporting that glorious "deep end." Are you an atheist heathen?


----------



## JQPublic1 (May 23, 2015)

abu afak said:


> That's funny, because *Black Immigrants and their USA born children* (closely Followed by Hispanics 46.9%) *have the Highest Poverty/Near Poverty rate of ANY Group.*
> *51.9%.*
> More than Double the White and Asian Rate.





You bring the results of some nebulous survey to the table? Apparently the survey figures does not jibe with the statistical reality. Your statement below seems to contradict the one above. If there is any truth to your data, given the contradictory implications  between your  curious chart showing African immigrant poverty and the reality of their academic success, I'd have to say Asceplias nails it with:
]





Asclepias said:


> *More proof of discrimination and racism. Thanks for validating that.*






			
				ABU AFAK said:
			
		

> *Immigrants who can afford to/do make it from "Africa alone" is Bad Sampling: Cream-of-crop self-selection.*
> *ie, have a higher graduation rate BECAUSE they ARE here TO go to college.*[/SIZE]



What the heck does this bizarre utterance have to do with anything? Hell, yes, these bright African students are here to go to college just as everyone else they are competing with is THERE to go to college. So, what is your point?


----------



## Meathead (May 23, 2015)

You know, we could go on arguing about this topic, but then you can knock on a dead man's door forever.

Grow up and ciao.


----------



## JQPublic1 (May 23, 2015)

Meathead said:


> You know, we could go on arguing about this topic, but then you can knock on a dead man's door forever.
> 
> Grow up and ciao.


No we wouldn't be taling about this forever. My reference to the biblical record stopped you in your tracks. And; you  failure to answer the question in regards to your faith is duly noted. I sense a genuine  fear of this:


----------



## Asclepias (May 24, 2015)

Meathead said:


> You know, we could go on arguing about this topic, but then you can knock on a dead man's door forever.
> 
> Grow up and ciao.


You got your ass handed to you yet again you pink monkey.


----------



## Asclepias (May 24, 2015)

JQPublic1 said:


> abu afak said:
> 
> 
> > That's funny, because *Black Immigrants and their USA born children* (closely Followed by Hispanics 46.9%) *have the Highest Poverty/Near Poverty rate of ANY Group.*
> ...


These racist monkeys are in fear. Never mind abu boo. I've already demoralized him so bad he quit posting for a couple of months after the ass kicking I gave him on genetics.


----------



## SUPERMAN1929 (May 24, 2015)

JQPublic1 said:


> IanC said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...


You realize that goes for all home schooled kids? Doesn't really prove anything about black IQ vs white. White intelligence is far superior on average.


----------



## SUPERMAN1929 (May 24, 2015)

Black coons can't be reasoned with. They can't read or if they can have very limited understanding.


----------



## Godboy (May 24, 2015)

JQPublic1 said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > There's nothing bias about iq test! It just shows a reality that the liberal doesn't want to be real.
> ...


Well, if youre black, its probably about 20 points higher than yours.


----------



## JQPublic1 (May 24, 2015)

SUPERMAN1929 said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > IanC said:
> ...


If homeschooling, or something akin to it, is working to stimulate or enhance learning among black children i want to see more of it. You, the curmudgeon, would  connive to trivialize  the proponents of even that promising aspiration.

But even in your facetious rebuttal, I see a modicum of agreement. You said all home schooled kids produce similar results. You did not say other home schooled groups scores are better than home schooled Black children. For me, that is saying a lot. In your own words you have given testimony that home schooling puts black children on par with  other home schooled children and produces scores above the national average in achievement tests.


----------



## JQPublic1 (May 24, 2015)

Godboy said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > Matthew said:
> ...


HAHA! How wrong you are godBoy! If I were black, comparing my IQ to Matthew's; or,  even yours for that matter, would be like comparing Ben Carson's IQ to George H.Bush's IQ.; Ben Carson's IQ being more representative of mine, mind you!
You both are neo- "conservatives," so, that alone limits your IQ by at least one standard deviation below the norm


----------



## Meathead (May 24, 2015)

JQPublic1 said:


> HAHA! How wrong you are godBoy! If I were black, comparing my IQ to Matthew's; or,  even yours for that matter, would be like comparing Ben Carson's IQ to George H.Bush's IQ.; Ben Carson's IQ being more representative of mine, mind you!
> You both are neo- "conservatives," so, that alone limits your IQ by at least one standard deviation below the norm


That's rather odd. If you are black, the odds are decidedly that your IQ is lower than theirs if they're white.

I think making the case that you are one of those few blacks with IQ over 100 is pretty hopeless.


----------



## JQPublic1 (May 24, 2015)

Meathead said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > HAHA! How wrong you are godBoy! If I were black, comparing my IQ to Matthew's; or,  even yours for that matter, would be like comparing Ben Carson's IQ to George H.Bush's IQ.; Ben Carson's IQ being more representative of mine, mind you!
> ...


There are millions of Blacks with IQ's above the norm of 100 and there are millions of Whites with IQs below the norm. When you wager, using those odds, you had better be acutely aware of your location. USMB isn't a wise choice of locale on for you to place your bet. The Blacks here, demonstrably, are all highly intelligent. Far more intelligent than the race obsessed "conservatives" that linger here constantly.


----------



## Meathead (May 24, 2015)

JQPublic1 said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...


Nice. Maybe  a million blacks in the US have an IQ over 100 who are joined by about 100 million or so whites.

There is precious little in anything you've contributed here that leads anyone to believe that you are one of the relatively  few blacks to have an IQ of 100 or over.


----------



## JQPublic1 (May 24, 2015)

Meathead said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > Meathead said:
> ...


Since I never claimed to be Black, I have to agree with you.


----------



## Unkotare (May 24, 2015)

JQPublic1 said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...




"all"? Don't sink to meathead's level of illogic and ignorance.


----------



## Unkotare (May 24, 2015)

Meathead said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > Meathead said:
> ...



And YOU have done nothing to suggest yours is over 10, you idiot.


----------



## SUPERMAN1929 (May 24, 2015)

JQPublic1 said:


> SUPERMAN1929 said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...


I'm not going to make a claim that they are put on par with whites or not through homeschooling. If you can find research to prove this a post it then do so. Being in the top 50% through homeschooling is lower than the white percentages that I have seen though. You are reading way too far into my comment.


----------



## JQPublic1 (May 24, 2015)

Unkotare said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > Meathead said:
> ...



Is that even possible?


----------



## JQPublic1 (May 24, 2015)

SUPERMAN1929 said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > SUPERMAN1929 said:
> ...



Whoa! I  posted a link about the success of Black home schooling already. You countered without providing a link. Let's get over that hump first! Put up or shut up!


----------



## abu afak (May 24, 2015)

*Black-White IQ Differences *
*Daniel Seligman*
Black-White IQ Differences

There is no getting around certain large and troubling implications of black-white differences. The implications seem most troubling when you turn from the average differences and focus instead on the differences at the extreme -- when you contrast the two overlapping bell-shaped distribution curves and look at the proportions in each group scoring above and below certain levels. If you tell yourself that the top professional and managerial jobs in this country require an IQ of at least 115 or thereabouts, then you also have to tell yourself that only about 2.5% of blacks appear able to compete for those jobs. The comparable figure for whites would be about 16%.

Total black population with IQs over 115: 800,000. Comparable figure for whites: about 30 million. 
If blacks had the same IQ distribution as whites, the black total would be over 5 million.




The data are even more Depressing on the downside. An IQ in the 70-75 range, which many psychologists would label "borderline retarded," implies a life that is guaranteed to be short of opportunities. Very few students in that range will absorb much of what elementary schools teach, and virtually none will graduate from high school; few will succeed in finding and keeping good jobs. None will be admitted into the armed forces (required by law to screen out the lowest ten percent of the distribution). The bad news is that a substantial minority -- apparently More than One in Five -- of American blacks have IQs below 75.
Around One in Twenty whites are below 75.
[.....]
The black-white gap is 15 points when measured on the Wechsler tests, 18 on the Stanford-Binet. Both tests are, of course, normed so as to produce an average of 100, but the white average is a bit higher. On the Wechsler metric, whites and blacks average 102 and 87, respectively. On both tests, the gap between the races is almost exactly 1 SD (standard deviation). The gap of 1 SD has been observed since the earliest days of intelligence testing.
[......]
Excerpted from _A Question of Intelligence: The IQ Debate in America_ (New York: Birch Lane, 1992), 150-153.
- - - - - - -

Higher Testosterone, Lower IQ.
Dangerous combination - Thus Prison stats.
`


----------



## IanC (May 25, 2015)

JQPublic1 said:


> SUPERMAN1929 said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...




HSLDA New Nationwide Study Confirms Homeschool Academic Achievement






here is one study from the pro- homeschooling side. I am sure you could find weaker results from a group that was anti-homeschooling.

your Atlanta op-ed had black home schooled children just over the average 50th percentile rather than the 80th percentile mark found in many studies of home schooled children. to me, that implies that black HSed children do better than  regular schooled black children (perhaps even at the 80+ percentile if compared only to other black children) but they still have a deficit that is most likely caused by a lower average IQ.


----------



## JQPublic1 (May 25, 2015)

There are myriad studies out there,but none can refute the new evidence suggesting Black African Immigrants are, as a group, the best performers in academia everywhere they go. Being the most educated group in America and in the UK has incredible implications pertaining to IQ.African born blacks residing in western countries as a group possess IQs that are between 5 points and a full standard deviation (15 IQ points) above that of whites living in these countries. So that the median IQ for African blacks residing in the west should be about 110, if one accepts that research suggesting direct casual relationships between academic attainment levels and IQ (e.g. Gottfredson, 1998; Ostrowsky, 1999)

Many IQ advocates argue that a general index of cognitive ability is the single best predictor of virtually all criteria considered necessary for success in life in the Western part of the developed world (Schmidt, Ones & Hunter, 1992), and maintain that the average undergraduate, “those who graduate from college or university”, must possess an IQ that is on average no lower than 115 (Ostrowsky, 1999; Gottfredson, 1998), while individuals who are able to obtain a graduate level degree must on average possess an IQ in the range of 125 (Gottfredson, 1998). African immigrants are overwhelmingly meeting the prerequisites of that model in the USA and the UK.

*BLACK AFRICAN IMMIGRANTS SIGNIFICANTLY EXCEED WHITES IN LEVEL OF EDUCATION:*

African-born blacks comprise about 16 percent of the U.S. foreign-born black population (U.S. Bureau of the Census, 2000), and are “considerably” more educated than other immigrants. The vast majority of these immigrants come from minority white countries in East and West Africa (e.g. Kenya and Nigeria). While less than 2 percent originate from North or South Africa (CIA World Factbook, 2004; Yearbook of immigration Statistics, 2003). An analysis of Census Bureau data by The Journal of Blacks in Higher Education (1999-2000) and the “Lewis Mumford Center for Comparative Urban and Regional Research” (2003) find that Black African immigrants to the United States are more likely to be college educated than ‘any’ other immigrant group, which included those from Europe, North America and Asia (see also Nisbett, 2002; U.S. Bureau of the Census, 2000). African immigrants have also been shown to be more highly educated than any native-born ethnic group including white and Asian Americans (Logan & Deane, 2003; Williams, 2005; The Economist, 1996; Arthur, 2000; Selassie, 1998; Nisbett, 2002).


----------



## JQPublic1 (May 25, 2015)

IanC said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > SUPERMAN1929 said:
> ...





IanC said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > SUPERMAN1929 said:
> ...




 The article I cited indicated:
In reading, math and language achievement tests, Black homeschooled students were meeting or surpassing the median test scores for all students across the nation.

*“They scored at or above the 50th percentile in reading (68th), language (56th), math (50th), and core (i.e., a combination of reading, language, and math; 58th) subtests,” the study revealed. “By definition the 50th percentile is the mean for all students (of all ethnicities/races) nationwide in institutional public schools.*

Your data seems to contradict the article. OK... but did you miss this chart on your linked site?:






HSLDA Home Education Across the United States



Your trite comment about believing low IQ has something to do with any test disparity is suspiciously ominous; and, is tinged with a haughtiness bordering on disdain. I don't know what "race" you are but it is evident you think yours is intellectually superior, on average, to Blacks in the USA and in Africa. For me, the academic showing of African Immigrants should dispel any the notion of Black mental inferiority due to IQ. IQ is a variable that can be improved with learning. Again, by ignoring the potential of Blacks, as demonstrated by  pure Black African immigrants, your world view is putting you in a rapidly  dwindling  minority.


----------



## IanC (May 25, 2015)

JQPublic1 said:


> There are myriad studies out there,but none can refute the new evidence suggesting Black African Immigrants are, as a group, the best performers in academia everywhere they go. Being the most educated group in America and in the UK has incredible implications pertaining to IQ.African born blacks residing in western countries as a group possess IQs that are between 5 points and a full standard deviation (15 IQ points) above that of whites living in these countries. So that the median IQ for African blacks residing in the west should be about 110, if one accepts that research suggesting direct casual relationships between academic attainment levels and IQ (e.g. Gottfredson, 1998; Ostrowsky, 1999)
> 
> Many IQ advocates argue that a general index of cognitive ability is the single best predictor of virtually all criteria considered necessary for success in life in the Western part of the developed world (Schmidt, Ones & Hunter, 1992), and maintain that the average undergraduate, “those who graduate from college or university”, must possess an IQ that is on average no lower than 115 (Ostrowsky, 1999; Gottfredson, 1998), while individuals who are able to obtain a graduate level degree must on average possess an IQ in the range of 125 (Gottfredson, 1998). African immigrants are overwhelmingly meeting the prerequisites of that model in the USA and the UK.
> 
> ...




I think you are unable to understand the concept of 'restriction of range'. you cannot compare the type of person who emmigrates to get a degree in a foreign country to the average population of that country. if you turned the tables and compared foreign students going to South African Universities with the ordinary South African populace, what would you find? a lot bigger gap than your scenario.

I also read your africaresource.com article that you quoted. you must be careful of op-eds that say one thing and then supposedly link to papers supporting their point of view. most of those links were taken out of context, simply words copied, and contrary to ideas in the paper quoted.


----------



## JQPublic1 (May 25, 2015)

Is Family Income a Predictor of Academic Achievement for Home Schoolers? 

     Segmenting student test scores by family income shows that socioeconomic status is not a determinant of academic performance for home schoolers (Figure 8.0). Regardless of family income bracket, home school students score between the 82nd and 92nd percentiles.

     According to some researchers and officials, family income has a significant impact on public school students’ scores. Concerned about a recent study of student achievement in the Denver public schools, a school board member wrote, “The conclusion is clear. Family income and class are stronger indicators of education success than race.”2

Obviously, the Denver school board member was unaware of the dramatic benefits afforded by home schooling. Considering the opportunity to learn in an environment free of bullying, racism and other distractions, race and income become non-factors in attaining higher academic goals.


----------



## JQPublic1 (May 25, 2015)

IanC said:


> I think you are unable to understand the concept of 'restriction of range'. you cannot compare the type of person who emmigrates to get a degree in a foreign country to the average population of that country. if you turned the tables and compared foreign students going to South African Universities with the ordinary South African populace, what would you find? a lot bigger gap than your scenario.
> 
> I also read your africaresource.com article that you quoted. you must be careful of op-eds that say one thing and then supposedly link to papers supporting their point of view. most of those links were taken out of context, simply words copied, and contrary to ideas in the paper quoted.



I think you are unable to understand that the same genes that produced the brilliant Africans who are excelling in the UK and America academically are just the tip of the cognitive iceberg. Again, the potential of the general Black populations here and in Africa has been raised by their academic prowess. 

Your "restriction of range" certainly wasn't evoked when Asian Immigrants were given their due in the academic world.
How convenient for you to throw that out there now. 

If you think any of my sources were taken out of context it is up to you to prove it. Just saying so doesn't really mean that much to me or any one reading this exchange. When you do that, I have nothing to rebut but your personal opinion. Give me something of substance so I can see for myself if you are right or wrong.

The most striking remark you have made thus far is one the most  worthy of further redress:



			
				IanC said:
			
		

> if you turned the tables and compared foreign students going to South African Universities with the ordinary South African populace, what would you find? a lot bigger gap than your scenario.



The comparisons were of two distinct populations. Not all Africans are immigrating to go to universities; but. proportionally, these Black African communities are more educated than any other groups; American natives as well as  immigrants from Europe, Asia, India and North Africans. As their numbers increase and their families grow, the effects of that brilliance will be reflected in future generations to come.

The potential is astounding: There is nothing you can say or do to change the fact that some of  the world's brightest and  best are coming out of  sub-Saharan Africa. Given the dismal picture portrayed in various media sources around the world about Africa, this is a breath of fresh air and one of the best public relations events imaginable.


----------



## Correll (May 25, 2015)

JQPublic1 said:


> IanC said:
> 
> 
> > I think you are unable to understand the concept of 'restriction of range'. you cannot compare the type of person who emmigrates to get a degree in a foreign country to the average population of that country. if you turned the tables and compared foreign students going to South African Universities with the ordinary South African populace, what would you find? a lot bigger gap than your scenario.
> ...




Does the source you site consider/address the obvious answer that the process of getting from Africa to the US or UK acts as a "test" that only the brightest of the want to be immigrants can pass?


----------



## RKMBrown (May 25, 2015)

What we should do is dumb down all schools in America till the ignorant kids can keep up.  Oh wait we did that, how's that working for us so far?


----------



## JQPublic1 (May 25, 2015)

Correll said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > IanC said:
> ...



Where did your information come from? Is that just a hunch or do you have a link?


----------



## SUPERMAN1929 (May 25, 2015)

JQPublic1 said:


> IanC said:
> 
> 
> > I think you are unable to understand the concept of 'restriction of range'. you cannot compare the type of person who emmigrates to get a degree in a foreign country to the average population of that country. if you turned the tables and compared foreign students going to South African Universities with the ordinary South African populace, what would you find? a lot bigger gap than your scenario.
> ...


Hahaha. The place you are citing is not reliable. I am having trouble finding evidence from your "study" anywhere but on a website called African Source. If you can find any separate evidence of these fallacies maybe I will reconsider but as far as a know blacks are stupid and have low IQ.


----------



## IanC (May 25, 2015)

JQPublic1 said:


> Is Family Income a Predictor of Academic Achievement for Home Schoolers?
> 
> Segmenting student test scores by family income shows that socioeconomic status is not a determinant of academic performance for home schoolers (Figure 8.0). Regardless of family income bracket, home school students score between the 82nd and 92nd percentiles.
> 
> ...




now you are adding self-selection bias to restriction of range. people who homeschool their children are different than the vast majority that dont. you cannot have everyone homeschooled because the discipline, desire and ability are not there in most parents. the children who are homeschooled now would also do better than average in a regular school because their parents value education and pass that belief on to their kids.


----------



## Correll (May 25, 2015)

JQPublic1 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...



Hunch based on the tales I have heard on the difficulty of getting into the country legally.


----------



## JoeMoma (May 25, 2015)

This thread is proof that the topic of IQ averages and variances in different racial populations is to taboo a subject to have a rational conversation.


----------



## JQPublic1 (May 25, 2015)

SUPERMAN1929 said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > IanC said:
> ...



Can't you show proof that my sources are unreliable? Your wild assumptions are simply reflections of the frustrations that must be eating at you by now. Your global statement that "blacks are stupid" says it all. It can't possibly be as axiomatic as you pretend it to be; not when the mounting evidence indicates the contrary.


----------



## squeeze berry (May 25, 2015)

family income and SES is based on academic achievement

sorry, JQP , you have it backwards


----------



## JQPublic1 (May 25, 2015)

IanC said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > Is Family Income a Predictor of Academic Achievement for Home Schoolers?
> ...



The only thing I add is a personal touch to studies found in the very links you posted here. I didn't change the information of the study, I just put it out there in the context in which it was written. Are you admitting that you posted links that exemplify selection bias? If so, blame yourself, not me!

I do agree that homeschooling is not possible for all including many  middle class White people.  However, the website you linked to clearly indicates that socioeconomic status is not a determinant of academic performance for home schoolers; nor is race for that matter. Are the words in your link coming back to haunt you?

The bottom line for you seems to be that poor Blacks, in general, are incapable of having the necessary qualifiers to be successful home-schoolers. Let's take a look at that premise by examining  them ore positive side of black demographics:

*·       There are more Black Males in College[1] than in Jails, Prisons, Private Corrections, Military Jails and Institutions for the Criminally Insane combined[2] (1,236,443 in College/841,000 Incarcerates – regardless of age)

·       4 to 1: The ratio of 18-24 year old Black Males in College[3] vs. Jails, Prisons, Private Corrections, Military Jails and Institutions for the Criminally Insane[4].

(674,000 in College/164,400 Incarcerates)

32.3% (1 in 3) Black Males ages 18-24 are enrolled in College[5]
(674,000 in College/2,082,000 Total)

1.37 to 1: The ratio of 18-24 year old Black Females enrolled in College to Black Males[6].
(930,000 Black Females Enrolled/674,000 Black Males Enrolled)

6.3%: Black Males (age 18-55+) enroll in College at a higher rate by sex than White Males and Hispanic Males and are surpassed only by Asian Males[7].
(Black Males is 6.3%, White Males is 5.8%, Hispanic Males is 4.7%, and Asian Males is 9.7%)

25.1% of Black Males (age 25 or over) have either an Associates, Bachelors, Masters, Professional, or Doctoral Degree[8].
(2,519,000 with Degrees/10,018,000 Total)

82.1% of Black Males (age 18 or over) have at least a High School Diploma or GED[9] .
(9,897,000 with HS Diploma or GED/12,044,000 Total)

12.1%:  The Black Male Dropout Rate[10] (ages 16-24) for 2008.
(301,000 Dropouts/2,583,000 Total)[11]

5.1%: Percent of married Black Men who marry White Women[12]
(279,000 Black Husband-White Wife/5,654,000 Married Black Men)

88.8%: Percent of Black Males earning income[13] ages 25-64 (employment)
(7,899,000 Employed/8,893,000 Total)

$23,738: Average Income for Black Males[14] 15 and older
$19,470 Average Income Black Females

1,812,000 The number of Black Men making $50,000/year or more[15]

71.6% of Black Men pay their agreed to or Court Awarded Child Support[16]
(855,000 Payers/1,194,000 Recipients)

$253 Billion: Total Income earned by Black Males[17] (15 and over)
($262 Billion earned by Black Females)

13,104,000 Total Black Men age 15 or over[18]
(15,816,000 Total Black Females age 15 or over)
Hood-Winked Black Men In America*

All of the above factors support the viability of successful black homeschooling from K-12


----------



## JQPublic1 (May 25, 2015)

squeeze berry said:


> family income and SES is based on academic achievement
> 
> sorry, JQP , you have it backwards


See post #247


----------



## squeeze berry (May 25, 2015)

JQPublic1 said:


> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> > family income and SES is based on academic achievement
> ...




then black people should not be bitching about anything, which is constantly anyway


----------



## JQPublic1 (May 25, 2015)

squeeze berry said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > squeeze berry said:
> ...




Where are those "bitching " Black people? Do I have to FORCE it out of you? TELL ME... I REALLY WANT TO KNOWWWW!


----------



## squeeze berry (May 25, 2015)

JQPublic1 said:


> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...




NAACP for starters fool


----------



## JQPublic1 (May 25, 2015)

squeeze berry said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > squeeze berry said:
> ...



The fool here is the one who doesn't know the NAACP is a multi-racial organization. Yes, dumbo, that includes real White people not pink mutants like you!


----------



## SUPERMAN1929 (May 25, 2015)

JQPublic1 said:


> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...


You're a moron and constantly make radical assumptions with no evidence. You use a single source that is from a pro African website and call that a fact when every other study is against it. Go home nerd.


----------



## JQPublic1 (May 25, 2015)

SUPERMAN1929 said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > squeeze berry said:
> ...




Ahhh! the voice of pink mutant defeat is music to mine ears.... encore!


----------



## SUPERMAN1929 (May 26, 2015)

JQPublic1 said:


> SUPERMAN1929 said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...


Every time anyone refutes your pathetic claims, you just repeat them for no reason. Everyone knows you are a racist moron and that blacks have low IQ. Common sense.


----------



## vetteman89 (May 26, 2015)

I, nor anyone else on this forum, have much or anything to do with the success or failure of ancient civilizations....... 

Just another false pretense to separate us as human beings


----------



## squeeze berry (May 26, 2015)

how are IQ  tests biased?  They tell the truth


----------



## squeeze berry (May 26, 2015)

JQPublic1 said:


> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...


C = what dumbo?


----------



## JQPublic1 (May 26, 2015)

SUPERMAN1929 said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > SUPERMAN1929 said:
> ...



Pink mutants like you ATTEMPT to refute my claims but most, if not all, have tasted naught but the bitter  dregs of defeat
Every assertion I make  is backed by links or footnotes. Sometimes I use hyper-links instead of regular stand alone links. Perhaps you need to learn how to recognize a hyperlink. Surely ,your stupidly and limited cognitive ability will allow that!

I don't really care what you think about me or anything else. You are not even worth of a farthing more of my attention.
In closing tho', a person who doesn't believe in race cannot be a racist, that's me. You, OTOH, thrive on the notion that pink skinned people are superior to darker people. You believe in race...RACIST!


----------



## SUPERMAN1929 (May 26, 2015)

JQPublic1 said:


> SUPERMAN1929 said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...


You can't deny facts bro.


----------



## JQPublic1 (May 26, 2015)

squeeze berry said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > squeeze berry said:
> ...


 The speed of light, Genius


----------



## IanC (May 28, 2015)

squeeze berry said:


> how are IQ  tests biased?  They tell the truth



SATs are not IQ tests but they are a good proxy for  IQ. 

In multiple choice questions the wrong answers are carefully chosen to mimic faulty reasoning. Some questions almost everyone gets wrong, some almost everyone gets right, but if you randomly guess there is a chance at being correct with no time penalty.

10 years ago a black man working for the College Board (maker of the SATs) found that blacks scored as high as whites on the very difficult questions. He considered this proof that blacks were as smart, and were being racially discriminated against. But were they?

A random guess between abcde scores 20%. But the distractor answers are meant to catch faulty or incomplete reasoning. If a question is being answered correctly less than the random chance then it is probably not a good choice to test average test takers but it is still necessary to define the differences between the the highest scorers.

In this way, by adding to the uncertainty, it makes blacks look smarter. Unfortunately the opposite is also true. On questions where most test takers answer correctly a random guess will score very low and this is where the differences between low scorers are found.

This black employee of the College Board wanted to reduce easy questions and only count the hard questions that are most affected by random error. Obviously the College Board rebutted his claim but the press releases of this 'racism' live forever on the internet.


----------



## Steinlight (May 28, 2015)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Not just racially biased. They're also culturally and socially biased.


 Towards whom?


----------



## Steinlight (May 28, 2015)

Agit8r said:


> Supposed racial differences are really just regional differences.  A disproportionate part of the black population lives in the South, where the schools are shitty.  It isn't the tests that are racist, but the people who cite racial statistics as proof of something more significant.


The Minnesota transracial adoption study would counter your theory. "Shitty" Southern schools are to blame for the racial IQ differences derived from this study as well?


----------



## IanC (May 30, 2015)

Steinlight said:


> Agit8r said:
> 
> 
> > Supposed racial differences are really just regional differences.  A disproportionate part of the black population lives in the South, where the schools are shitty.  It isn't the tests that are racist, but the people who cite racial statistics as proof of something more significant.
> ...



that was an interesting study. politically correct researchers found the results they wanted in the beginning, only to see that politically incorrect findings were just around the corner as time passed. you can train up children to do better at first but they revert to their mean as they grow into adults. as HeadStart found out.

if I remember correctly there was one anomaly in that study that I found perplexing. mixed race children who had a white mother had a small but statistically significant increase in IQ compared to the opposite case. I always thought that should be looked into more. I think Jensen found the same thing but I could be wrong.


----------



## Steinlight (May 30, 2015)

IanC said:


> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> > Agit8r said:
> ...


I don't recall that specific anomaly. But it seems study after study confirms that genetic variation is a stronger determinant of intelligence than environmental variation.

Very recently a study came out of Florida State confirming the same thing.

FSU Criminologist Kevin Beaver Finds Parents Can t Help Teens Get Any Smarter Florida State College of Criminology Criminal Justice


----------



## IanC (May 30, 2015)

Steinlight said:


> IanC said:
> 
> 
> > Steinlight said:
> ...




yup. there have been quite a few studies that find parenting isnt a huge factor, as long as basic needs are met. 

as a child grows older they have more and more control over their environment and interests. any parent with more than one child understands that they come out with their own personality and other individual traits. perhaps if we were more exposed to twin's behaviour we wouldnt be so skeptical of genetic influence on all sorts of behaviours


----------



## Steinlight (May 30, 2015)

IanC said:


> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> > IanC said:
> ...


 It's not even that people are skeptical. They chose to disregard it wholesale because in many cases it doesn't fit their preconceived worldview. They ignore it all together.


----------

